
Show HN: Taxaroo – professional tax preparation without leaving your house - tsestrich
https://www.taxaroo.com
======
tsestrich
Hey, HN! Long-time fan, infrequent contributor here.

My co-founder and I are excited to share with you our startup - Taxaroo. At
the risk of sounding cheesy, think of Taxaroo as "Uber", but for tax
preparation. Taxaroo is a marketplace that matches tax filers with
professional tax preparers entirely online. We offer up-front, fixed-price
quotes based on clients' unique tax situation, and match them with experienced
tax preparers that are able to handle that specific scenario. Clients pay no
additional fees to us - we only charge tax preparers a referral fee.

Beyond simply a marketplace, Taxaroo is also a convenient (and secure)
platform for you, as a client, to exchange documents and basic personal
information with your preparer (rather than emails, lugging stuff to someone's
office, or [ _shudder_ ] faxing docs). We also enable you to pay with a credit
card and only be charged once you've approved your final tax return(s).

Though we've been working on this for nearly a year, we only recently opened
up the platform for tax preparers and have already received a strong response
and lots of enthusiasm. We have signed up professionals from across the U.S.
with an average experience of over 17 years preparing taxes. We rigorously
validate several levels of identification and credentials, and verify these
with the IRS.

We'd love for you to check it out and let us know what you all think! If
you're getting ready for tax season, we want to offer HN a 10% discount for
the first 25 people using this promo link:
[https://taxaroo.com/getstarted/LOVE4HN](https://taxaroo.com/getstarted/LOVE4HN).

Thanks,

Tim (Co-founder and CTO, Taxaroo)

~~~
wassyape
This is great, I was doing my tax the other day and thinking "Why the f __*
don 't they make it a web form with simple English terms".

Tiny suggestion: Add a page saying which countries it's available for. Since
it had a 'roo' I and ~25M Australian will hope it supports Australia. t was
obvious once I started the form but first I look for an about or faq page.

~~~
tsestrich
Hey, thanks for the suggestion! Unfortunately, since we're U.S. based we
weren't comfortable branching outside the U.S. just yet (since we aren't sure
of the laws in other countries in this area). I hope we can support other
countries in the future!

------
rschultzj
These guys are great! Glad to see this launch.

